# Passport Retention by Police



## Ivelhurst

How long are the police allowed to retain a passport? I have been wrongfully accused of 'theft' and the case is currently in court. I am determined to clear my name and will fight it til the end; right up to the Supreme Court if necessary. Does this mean the police can legally hold my passport until such time as the case has been closed? I suspect this may take some time.
It is actually not that large an amount but in principal it is wrong. It seems crazy that someone can go to the ploice, make a complaint and they take your passport. Added to which if it is a criminal complaint it doesn't cost the 'accuser' a cent. I have to pay a lawyer, have not been able to travel so have lost thousdands of dollars in contractual work and have not been able to travel home for the holiday season. I feel like a common criminal and I have done nothing.
BTW at this stage I have not been found gulity but if I am will definitley appeal. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## GrahamWeifang

More details about the theft might help.
Yes, the police can and will hold your passport to prevent you leaving the country.

Gra.


----------



## Ivelhurst

It was concerning a property syndicate that a group of us got together and invested in. The project is delayed and now someone from the group wants their money back now and doesn't want to wait!! We are all in the same boat and everyone wants their money back!!


----------



## Chocoholic

So what's the situation with the rest of the group? Are they also facing these charges? The police can hold your passport until the case is resolved. Normally if people need to urgently travel, they can get someone else to put their passport in, instead as guarantee - however, that relies on a whole lot of trust and is only allowed in certain circumstances.


----------



## Mr Rossi

My old boss had a run in with a former partner despite having done no wrong. It took about 4 years to resolve as the accuser just kept opening cases and then not turning up to hearings, thus prolonging it all.

He was able to exchange passports with a guarantor so that he personally could leave the country but they kept a passport until the end. Best of luck.


----------



## Shanley

Have a question I was hoping to get answered on a similar topic (hope im not hijacking the thread!)

A friend of mine is over on a tourist visa and on getting a taxi home he was brought to the cop station, he explained he is on a tourist visa and is just here for a holiday

He was then brought home to mine drunk by the police however they didnt follow him into my apartment or ask him to produce his passport (which was in the apartment)

They did however, take down his details. Is it possible he is facing charges? He is worried enough to go home early if this is the case?

Thanks for your advice!
Shanley.


----------



## GrahamWeifang

Don't you just know it will be about property or accommodation in UAE.
I have read and heard a few very similar stories.
I am afraid, you may be in for the long haul.
You may find it is easier to continue the contract, and cut your losses.
Earning losses would probably be greater than material losses at this stage.

Gra.


----------



## Chocoholic

Shanley said:


> Have a question I was hoping to get answered on a similar topic (hope im not hijacking the thread!)
> 
> A friend of mine is over on a tourist visa and on getting a taxi home he was brought to the cop station, he explained he is on a tourist visa and is just here for a holiday
> 
> He was then brought home to mine drunk by the police however they didnt follow him into my apartment or ask him to produce his passport (which was in the apartment)
> 
> They did however, take down his details. Is it possible he is facing charges? He is worried enough to go home early if this is the case?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!
> Shanley.


Let this be a warning to your friend to not get plastered in public! Taxi drivers can and will take people straight to the police if they're unhappy with a drunk person. Seeing as your friend was brought home to you by the police, I would say they were in a good mood and gave him the benefit of the doubt - had he caused trouble - he'd be in a cell! It's a timely reminder that the UAE has a zero tolerance attitude to alcohol. They've probably kept his details and if he's picked up again, it'll be a different story. Urge your friend to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Shanley

Thanks for your reply

So you would think they wont follow it up any more or should he leave? Do you think it could affect his chances of getting a visa?


----------



## Chocoholic

Shanley said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> So you would think they wont follow it up any more or should he leave? Do you think it could affect his chances of getting a visa?


Doubt they'd do anything if they haven't already. There's no way of knowing really, unless you call the police and ask if he'd been flagged at all. If nothing has come of it so far, personally I'd take it as a warning and let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Grt1

@ Ivelhurst

your passport is with the court now not the police... court will only release it when the final verdict is heard not before... so pray the case is not prolonged...


----------



## Grt1

Shanley said:


> Have a question I was hoping to get answered on a similar topic (hope im not hijacking the thread!)
> 
> A friend of mine is over on a tourist visa and on getting a taxi home he was brought to the cop station, he explained he is on a tourist visa and is just here for a holiday
> 
> He was then brought home to mine drunk by the police however they didnt follow him into my apartment or ask him to produce his passport (which was in the apartment)
> 
> They did however, take down his details. Is it possible he is facing charges? He is worried enough to go home early if this is the case?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!
> Shanley.


Unless your friend has done some offense while drunk there will be no charges against him... like reckless driving, a brawl, breaking property etc... so relax if that was not the case


----------



## BedouGirl

If they don't have his passport, he is fine. Tell him to relax and enjoy his stay and to be more careful in the future.


----------



## UAE

*sorry again*

again also something our of topic Just an inquiry .,

a friend of mine was living in uae from like 6 years ago and he left uae he had 2 credit cards opened and i guess they issue his name on black list ,


now he wants to pay back these debt , as he offered a job in UAE but he is afraid can he go back or not ? if they catch him at the airport nevertheless he want to go and pay that debt ? what would happened ? 


Thank you


----------



## Chocoholic

UAE said:


> again also something our of topic Just an inquiry .,
> 
> a friend of mine was living in uae from like 6 years ago and he left uae he had 2 credit cards opened and i guess they issue his name on black list ,
> 
> 
> now he wants to pay back these debt , as he offered a job in UAE but he is afraid can he go back or not ? if they catch him at the airport nevertheless he want to go and pay that debt ? what would happened ?
> 
> 
> Thank you


He needs to contact the relevant credit card companies and come up with a payment plan, also he needs to find out if a case has been filed against him - immigration should know that.


----------



## UAE

Chocoholic said:


> He needs to contact the relevant credit card companies and come up with a payment plan, also he needs to find out if a case has been filed against him - immigration should know that.



thank you for your replay 

how can he check in immigration ? and if there is a case this mean he can not enter emirates again ? he want to solve this from inside when he is there is this possible better? or to solve it from outside ?


----------



## Chocoholic

UAE said:


> thank you for your replay
> 
> how can he check in immigration ? and if there is a case this mean he can not enter emirates again ? he want to solve this from inside when he is there is this possible better? or to solve it from outside ?


You can simply call immigration. If a police case has been filed against him, then it's likely he would be detained at the airport on entry and held until the outstanding amounts are paid in full. Sadly once a case has been filed, it cannot be revoked until payment is made and the case closed - as far as I know. BUT he needs to call the banks/card companies to find this out.


----------



## Dexo

Hello,

Just wanted to ask if there is a time limit for police to hold my passport? My visa is about to expire on Dec.19 & they've held my passport since oct.10. Every week I go there, they only say come back next week because there is still no case filed.
My agency had us sign an abscon, will this materialize since dubai police has my passport?

Thanks for any reply/ help.


----------



## The Rascal

If the police hold your passport then you are NOT liable for overstay fines etc.

It sounds very strange that your pp is being held with no case against you and the police are "waiting" for a case to be filed before they give you it back.

Apply to the court to get your pp back.


----------



## Dexo

Thanks for the reply rascal, that's the best i've heard in months. That is also what's bothering to us, as if they're trying to wait it out even if my visa expires. The police i've talked to doesn't have any idea of some sort when & what will happen until he receives an order from the prosecutor. But like i've mentioned, it's almost 2 months now


----------



## sm105

The Rascal said:


> If the police hold your passport then you are NOT liable for overstay fines etc.


Not exactly true. You are still technically liable for fines if your passport has been held by police or the courts, but you can get an NOC routinely for waiver of these fines. It is a formality usually, but still an extra step that has to be taken.


----------



## Dexo

Thanks! May I ask where can I obtain that NOC?


----------



## sm105

Dexo said:


> Thanks! May I ask where can I obtain that NOC?


When your passport is released, you will need to request the court to give you a letter. It is a standard format and you will need to pay a small fee. The letter will state that your passport was withheld from X date to Y date in connection with case number XYZ.

Keep in mind that the fines will start accumulating from the date your passport is released. Therefore you will probably need to pay some fine for the few days between when the passport is released and the letter is made available.


----------



## Dexo

Thank you so much for the information sm105. Im going to the police station again to check on my passport & if I could already get it. The readon I asked where to get an NOC is because I am a tourist & I don't work here.


----------

